# All Slavic: cartwheel (gymnastics)



## Encolpius

How do you say cartwheel in your language? Here is the definiton.  Thanks.

Czech: hvězda (lit.: star)
Russian: колесо́ (lit.: wheel)


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian: premet vstran (lit. handspring sideways) or kolo (lit. wheel).


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish - gwiazda (star).


----------



## Милан

Karton Realista said:


> Polish - gwiazda (star).


Serbian звезда/zvezda (star)


----------



## bardistador

This one is interesting:  Bulgarian: циганско колело  (Cigansko koleso)  - Gypsy Wheel.  I don't know how this name came about.  Maybe someone from Bulgaria can tell us what the etymology or folk etymology of this is.


----------



## Karton Realista

I'm not from Bulgaria, but it seems fairly obvious. 
Gypsies work in circuses and do acrobations.


----------



## korisnik

"Zvijezda" is the most common term for it, but "premet strance" has some usage as well.


----------



## Gerry905

bardistador said:


> This one is interesting:  Bulgarian: циганско колело  (Cigansko koleso)  - Gypsy Wheel.  I don't know how this name came about.  Maybe someone from Bulgaria can tell us what the etymology or folk etymology of this is.



It transliterates to cigansko kole*l*o


----------



## AndrasBP

In Hungarian, although not a Slavic language, we say "Gypsy wheel" (cigánykerék), too.


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

*mlynské koleso* (literally: mill wheel) or *premet bokom *(= handspring sideways)


----------



## Karton Realista

Azori said:


> _Slovak:_
> 
> *mlynské koleso* (literally: mill wheel) or *premet bokom *(= handspring sideways)


I forgotten about "*przerzut bokiem*" - throwover by the side
It's funny how Slovak, although it has different vocabulary, can make me recollect something from Polish I forgotten while writing a response. 
Funny fakt - *koło młyńskie* also has a second meaning in Polish and it is *ferris wheel*.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*přemet stranou*, colloq. *hvězda* = handspring by the side;

There is also přemet vpřed/vzad (front/back handspring).


----------



## Azori

Karton Realista said:


> Funny fakt - *koło młyńskie* also has a second meaning in Polish and it is *ferris wheel*.


In Slovak "ferris wheel" translates as *ruské koleso* (= Russian wheel).


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian: ѕвезда (dzvezda), literally "star" (just as in Czech, BCS, etc.)


----------

